

A life spent gaming while black - danso
http://www.polygon.com/2014/8/13/5995139/a-life-spent-gaming-while-black

======
scott_karana
Another interesting perspective on diversity.

> I remember perhaps more than anything customizing the characters for some of
> the first 3D online games available and editing my skin color down to ...
> down ... to ... tan? Light tan? > You have the technology to edit the hue
> and tone of the skin texture, I know you do because I can make it as dark as
> tan or as pale as snow, but you can't give me just one shade deeper? It's
> not technologically possible? Why can't you give this to me?

Why indeed.

